# My CATVOS custom cooling system.



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

He are a few pics of my 2013 teryx after CATVOS upgraded my cooling system. They added a 2nd radiator & fan and, did a "thru the hood" mount. The stock radiator and fan remains in place and will operate as normal. The 2nd rad is placed in series with the stock rad and, a toggle switch to turn fan on and off manually has been added along with a temp gauge. 

here are a few pics:


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

That will be a well cooled kawi!!


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

kygreen said:


> That will be a well cooled kawi!!



Lol...I hope so man!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

I wanna do tht to my wheeler!


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

Cal3bCart3r said:


> I wanna do tht to my wheeler!


A radiator relocate?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Shouldn't have any trouble w/ overheating now!


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Did you have trouble with yours overheating 

fatboyz customz


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

No over heating under normal riding conditions. Had the temp come once but , rad was full of mud.


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

Should stay cool now! They did a nice job.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

I was just wandering cause ive never had any trouble out of mine unless it was extremely packed with mud. 

fatboyz customz


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

Polaris425 said:


> Shouldn't have any trouble w/ overheating now!


I hope not. Lol



Lonewolfe said:


> Should stay cool now! They did a nice job.


Thanks man! 



bigblackbrute said:


> I was just wandering cause ive never had any trouble out of mine unless it was extremely packed with mud.
> 
> fatboyz customz


Same here. Only if it was clogged with mud would the light come on.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

My fan failed to come on last time we were riding & caused it to get hot but, I had hosed everything down good the previous time, and I think there was just still a little moisture in that plug just above the fan. After unplugging it and blowing in it a little it worked the rest of the day. I've since put some D-grease in it and wired up a back up manual switch.


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

Fortunately I haven't had a water issue with it yet


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Ive had a issue with my fan but i narrowed it down to my fuse block so i just cut it out and put in line fuses in. Bike does so much better now

fatboyz customz


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Yes it does without that stupid fuse block


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

lsu_mike said:


> A radiator relocate?


Yep but i dont feel like fooling with my stock one lol


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

Cal3bCart3r said:


> Yep but i dont feel like fooling with my stock one lol


 The additional radiator was recommended by catvos for my application. I like to do some extreme mudding and the stock one wasn't up to it. The fins are very close together so it gets clogged with mud and debris pretty easily. They recommended a larger second radiator and fan. The 2nd one is also a triple pass vs the stock one being only a single pass.


----------



## Agarcia (Jun 12, 2012)

Stock motor?


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

mine kept up just fine and i ride deeeper than most on my teryx. with a clean radiator mine stays at 190


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

Agarcia said:


> Stock motor?


Bone stock. 



bigblackbrute said:


> mine kept up just fine and i ride deeeper than most on my teryx. with a clean radiator mine stays at 190


Mine does fine too with a clean radiator, but it gets clogged when I ride in mud and deep water. The temp light has only come on once. That once was enough for me to decide to move the radiator to the hood. They would have moved stock one up there and it would have worked fine. But, he told me of this other option, having dual radiators and fans, with the 2nd one being a triple pass. So I opted for that. Overkill? Probably. But every little thing I can do to prevent problems, I do.


----------



## Agarcia (Jun 12, 2012)

lsu_mike said:


> Bone stock.
> 
> 
> Mine does fine too with a clean radiator, but it gets clogged when I ride in mud and deep water. The temp light has only come on once. That once was enough for me to decide to move the radiator to the hood. They would have moved stock one up there and it would have worked fine. But, he told me of this other option, having dual radiators and fans, with the 2nd one being a triple pass. So I opted for that. Overkill? Probably. But every little thing I can do to prevent problems, I do.


O ok, I was just trying to figure out why two.


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

Agarcia said:


> O ok, I was just trying to figure out why two.


stock is a sigle pass, catvos, is triple pass!


----------

